# Pig on 5-1-11



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Got this baby last evening on drop shot nightcrawler rig. It was a battle to get in DW did a great job on the net even snashed his hand up pretty good. Just over 31 inches did not have a scale but fely every bit of 20lb plus. Good to see some fat fish and get my first FO of the year.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats, thats definately one healthy fish. It looks likes shes about to drop her eggs. When they get like that you can catch them casting nightcrawlers. We have alot of fun catching them on light gear. Congrats on the fish ohio as well, 3 more for master status.  I'm at one FO as well, redear sunfish. Thanks for the post, I'll have to start targeting them in the shallows now.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Sean I appreciate u fish em as well. She wasn't shallow yet in about 9 to 13 hope that helps 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

That's a beautiful fish, CONGRATS. I'd love to get into one of those big slobs like that. My biggest is only like 14lbs.

So u purposely were fishing for carp with a dropshot rig? I'm kinda a carpin noob but I've never heard of such a thing. Do u use short shanked hooks like octopus or circle? So u were going for cats too not using dough? Do people use dough on dropshot too?

I'm bass 90% of the time, maybe 5% walleye/saugeye/muskie Combined but i admit the other 5% is devoted to carpin. Most bassers hate carp but I love em! I also love sheephead, both for the incredible fight. I only keep like 25 eyes a year and everything else is C&R so why wouldn't I want a beastly fighter that's relatively easy to catch for a big fish? Much more fun than any dumb panfish IMO.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Pigsticker said:


> That's a beautiful fish, CONGRATS. I'd love to get into one of those big slobs like that. My biggest is only like 14lbs.
> 
> So u purposely were fishing for carp with a dropshot rig? I'm kinda a carpin noob but I've never heard of such a thing. Do u use short shanked hooks like octopus or circle? So u were going for cats too not using dough? Do people use dough on dropshot too?
> 
> I'm bass 90% of the time, maybe 5% walleye/saugeye/muskie Combined but i admit the other 5% is devoted to carpin. Most bassers hate carp but I love em! I also love sheephead, both for the incredible fight. I only keep like 25 eyes a year and everything else is C&R so why wouldn't I want a beastly fighter that's relatively easy to catch for a big fish? Much more fun than any dumb panfish IMO.


Hey Pig. Yeah I was waiting fot the cats to come out it was still early evening bout 6 the cats start hitting in that spout about 7 like clockwork.i was just throwing a worm out because we have caught several carp there before on worms. I have been playing with drop shot for cats and carp just for the heck of it and it is quicker to set up than a traditional cat rig. It has been working for cats too i was using a 1/0 ghami octopus 8 inches off the drop in about 9 to 13 feet of water. It was a lucky catch . Unless we are realy targeting only cats we pull any and everything out of that hole. I agree its fun to catch anything I love bass in and steelies the most . sometimes it is fun to crack a beer dunk a line a sit back chew the fat and wait till you get a bite. I am gonna try the dough on the drop too just to see what I get
Good Luck
FG


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

fredg53 said:


> Thanks Sean I appreciate u fish em as well. She wasn't shallow yet in about 9 to 13 hope that helps
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


Hey thanks. I know just the spot to fish for them in the 8-15 foot range. I am an opportunistic fisherman. If they are bitting I'll fish for them.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Awesome fish. It definitely is full ofeggs.


----------

